# ADA Solar Mini M



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone have this light? I'm wanting to know if the light is moveable. Can it be moved out of the way for cleaning or adjusted up and down at all? Is it a durable light? Whats the deal with the plate under the tank?

I'm debating between the 27 watt Archaea and the Solar mini. I know the price difference is a lot, but I can't stand having the clip on the back and the black cord dangling.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

The Aquarium (Mini M) sits on the plate of the Solar Mini M and serves as a garden matt for the mini series as well as providing extra support for the fixture to prevent moving.

The fixture can rotate inwards and outwards to allow access to the aquarium for cleaning, scaping, etc. It does not adjust up or down. The light is pretty durable, I've had one for 2 years now without any noticeable scratches or problems and I've moved it across the country 3 times now.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for the information. Which direction does it rotate when you said inwards and outwards. Does the light fixture spin to face the sky or does it push back toward the wall?

Have you had any issues with algae and not being able to adjust the height of the light?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

It's capable of swinging either back towards the wall or towards you.

I've never run into problems from algae from not being able to adjust the height, no.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

When is ADA going to offer an alternative to the Solar Mini? There should be another offering for those that don't need the 27watt cf bulb or want something with LED technology, but still looks good on a nano.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Couesfanatic said:


> Anyone have this light? I'm wanting to know if the light is moveable. Can it be moved out of the way for cleaning or adjusted up and down at all? Is it a durable light? Whats the deal with the plate under the tank?
> 
> I'm debating between the 27 watt Archaea and the Solar mini. I know the price difference is a lot, but I can't stand having the clip on the back and the black cord dangling.


I've got one of these overpriced desk lamps:icon_wink It can be moved back or forwards at to about a 20º angle with the pivot point that holds the light up. I really with it would go all the way straight forward or back but it doesn't. 

The light seems pretty durable some water splashes have created a little rust on the reflector, besides that it is solid. The plate underneath the tank is so that the light can stand. If it wasn't attached to the base the light would fall over. It doesn't have anything to do with being a "garden mat" it is the engineering of the light, without it, it would not be able to stand.

I don't like the look of the Archaea lights and figured if I was going to get a mini m I would go all the way. I have no regrets but rarely tell my friends in the dorm how much it really was...

The only thing that really bothers me is that it is the exact same size as the solar mini s (besides the base plate) so the actual fixture is about 3-4 cm short of the end and looks a bit strange. I wish they would just add some extra material to the light and move the light itself a bit to the end. 

-Andrew


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

A Hill said:


> It doesn't have anything to do with being a "garden mat" it is the engineering of the light, without it, it would not be able to stand.


Correct, it's part of the engineering of the fixture itself allowing it to free stand without being hung. However, it removes the need for a garden mat is what I was getting at and serves the same function of a garden mat. The garden mat is kind of there to help keep the tank level, it's more accurate to say that it absorbs vibrations and serves as a protector between tank and stand/surface that prevents damaging the bottom of the tank as well as the top surface of what the tank sits on.


----------



## nips (Dec 8, 2009)

is the fixture anodized or powder coated? I was thinking of sourcing out the mini solar black. it has a futuristic looking sticker


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I've started to use this LED light on my Mini S. So far so good. It also looks great since the clamp is on the side not in the back like the Archaea. It has 36 white LED at 8000k.


----------



## roznalos (Aug 18, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> I've started to use this LED light on my Mini S. So far so good. It also looks great since the clamp is on the side not in the back like the Archaea. It has 36 white LED at 8000k.



Nice lighting, what brand and model is it if you don't mind me asking?

Would be a nice alternative to the solar mini m.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> I've started to use this LED light on my Mini S. So far so good. It also looks great since the clamp is on the side not in the back like the Archaea. It has 36 white LED at 8000k.


Yes, what is that lighting?

Francis, do you know when the Solar mini m will be in stock again?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Francis Xavier said:


> Correct, it's part of the engineering of the fixture itself allowing it to free stand without being hung. However, it removes the need for a garden mat is what I was getting at and serves the same function of a garden mat. The garden mat is kind of there to help keep the tank level, it's more accurate to say that it absorbs vibrations and serves as a protector between tank and stand/surface that prevents damaging the bottom of the tank as well as the top surface of what the tank sits on.


Garden mats are not needed and just another product to make money on. The metal plate on the bottom of the light will not level the aquarium at all. The metal will pass all vibrations directly into the aquarium. All you need is a tiny bit of grit to get between the aquarium and the metal base plate and you've got a scrached aquarium. If anything, when a little bit of water gets between the surface and the metal base plate it will rust and create more of a mess than if it weren't there in the first place. 



houseofcards said:


> I've started to use this LED light on my Mini S. So far so good. It also looks great since the clamp is on the side not in the back like the Archaea. It has 36 white LED at 8000k.


What light is that? I'm also extremely interested! Although I'm not wild about clip on lights...

-Andrew


----------



## nips (Dec 8, 2009)

one of these from [Ebay Link Removed] Do you know if the solar mini is powdercoated, spray painted or anodized?

er ebay links not allowed. search for led clip in the pet section and you'll get it


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Is this the light you were talking about?

I get the no ebay links but it really can hinder discussion too.

-Andrew


----------



## nips (Dec 8, 2009)

try this 

http://tinyurl.com/light-link

it says its 2.35w total. Theres two version, side mount and middle mount. To be honest, I dont think it will work well at all in the long run. The azoo neo is 24led @500mA with a total of 7w and I've never been able to grow anything with it, planted or reefs. Maybe I'm just jaded from my reef experiences with large amounts of cree 3w leds


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

nips said:


> try this
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/light-link
> 
> it says its 2.35w total. Theres two version, side mount and middle mount. To be honest, I dont think it will work well at all in the long run. The azoo neo is 24led @500mA with a total of 7w and I've never been able to grow anything with it, planted or reefs. Maybe I'm just jaded from my reef experiences with large amounts of cree 3w leds


The one I'm using is probably sold under many names since mine is an Up-Aqua brand, but it does looke like your link.

This light is FAR more powerful then the Azoo light you referenced and really works very well for the Mini S size. There are bigger one's that look like they would work for the slightly larger size setups. This light has 36 white LED at 1400mcd and 6 blue LED at 300mcd. It is strong enough to grow any carpet in this size tank.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Did you need a converter for the plug?

-Andrew


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

A Hill said:


> Did you need a converter for the plug?
> 
> -Andrew


No, the site I bought it from states that it comes with an 'american' plug and it works fine. My purchase price was higher, but it's about the same cost as the linked sight since mine was free shipping. If you want the site, send me a pm.


----------



## nips (Dec 8, 2009)

could I get a link to it? would be interested in getting one for myself or at least seeing the specs


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Good to know. I may be setting up a second Mini M or Mini S but do not plan to buy the matching light as it is overly expensive.

-Andrew


----------

